# 2nd Annual FLGAPG



## campzeke (Jan 7, 2017)

2nd Annual Florida Georgia Pengathering
FLGAPG​
February 25 & 26, 2017​

Hampton Inn & Suites
100 East Bay Drive
Largo, FL 33770
727-585-3333


Rooms must be booked by February 1, 2017. When you call the Hampton Inn & Suites, tell the reservation clerk you are booking a room under the FLGA PEN TURNERS GATHERING. 

The hotel is pet friendly and offers free House Breakfast Bar or Breakfast On The Run. Complimentary Fitness Center, High Speed Internet, Business Center and... a HEATED POOL! There is a microwave and mini fridge in every room. Complimentary water, coffee and iced tea will be available during the event.


Only 25 rooms have been blocked so reserve yours today!


Registration for the event for attendees is: $10/day. 
Please send your registration fees through PayPal Friends and Family to FLGAPG@gmail.com
In the comments field, BE SURE TO INCLUDE your name and the name of your guest/wife/significant other, etc.)


Attention Vendors! Only 12 vendors tables are available. Reserve your table now! The tables and chairs will be provided. The tables are 12’ long and will be dressed with linens provided by the hotel. Vendor fee for both days is $100. Reserve your table by submitting payment to FLGAPG@gmail.com. In the comment area, please specify you are registering as a vendor. Then, send me an email at FLGAPG@gmail.com and advise what you will be selling at your table.

A MEET & GREET dinner will be held Friday night (2/24/2017) at the famous Columbia Restaurant. please email Michelle with the number in your party if you plan to attend. This is REQUIRED so reservations can be made with the restaurant.

If you have any questions, you can text Michelle at 561-568-6090 or email  FLGAPG@gmail.com

Also check out the FLGAPG Facebook page for additional information.


----------



## campzeke (Jan 7, 2017)

The FLGAPG is looking for door prize donations. This is a great opportunity to get exposure for you and your work at the event. What a great way to put your products and services in the hands of your target audience.

If you wish to donate, PLEASE do the following:
1. Send Michelle an email advising the donation, FLGAPG@gmail.com
2. I will respond with an address to mail the item(s)
3. Include a business card or two (or three, lol) so we can display at the gathering for all to see. 
4. Sit back and smile because you are AWESOME!

Donations can be blanks of any type, kits, tools, etc.


----------



## campzeke (Jan 8, 2017)

*Pen Swap*

*PEN SWAP*​
*Time to get your pen ready for the Pen Swap at the 2nd Annual FLGAPG!*


----------



## campzeke (Jan 14, 2017)

This was posted on Facebook yesterday by Steve Kondo.

LINK to Facebook post.


Going to FLGAPG?? These Jr Gisi style blanks will be given away to a lucky person or persons.


----------



## campzeke (Jan 14, 2017)

Here are a couple more that will be up for grabs. Must be present to win!


----------



## campzeke (Jan 17, 2017)

*FLGAPG T Shirts*

T-SHIRT ANNOUNCEMENT!​​​


CAREFULLY READ AND FOLLOW ALL INSTRUCTIONS BELOW!
FAILURE TO FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS MAY RESULT IN YOU NOT GETTING YOUR ORDER. 

Shirts must be ordered and paid for in ADVANCE.
Deadline to order and pay is: January 31, 2017
Payment must be made through PayPal using the Friends and Family option.
Make payment via PayPal Friends and Family to: FLGAPG@GMAIL.COM 
IF YOU DO NOT use the Friends and Family option, You WILL be required to pay the additional fees before receiving your T Shirt(s).

Prices are as follows:
Small through X-Large - $13.50
2XL - $14.25
3XL - $15.75
4XL and 5XL - $16.00

Shirts will be TAN in color, with the logo on the back (thank you Louis Currier) and 'FLGAPG' over the front left breast area. The shirts have a scoop neck. 50/50 cotton blend, no shrinking.

When you place your order, BE SURE to include your name, size, and quantity in the COMMENT section in PayPal.

The shirts will be available Saturday morning at the event. 

If you have any questions,  PRIVATE MESSAGE Michelle (ladycop). DO NOT ASK QUESTIONS IN PAYPAL. THAT IS FOR ORDERING ONLY. DO NOT POST QUESTIONS IN THIS THREAD.

The photos are to give you an idea of what the T Shirts will look like. They are NOT photos of the actual shirts. The actual shirts will be TAN NOT GRAY!


----------



## edstreet (Jan 17, 2017)

Was told his event was canceled. What happened?


----------



## campzeke (Jan 18, 2017)

edstreet said:


> Was told his event was canceled. What happened?



I believe there was just a bit of confusion on that topic Ed. FLGAPG is ALIVE and WELL! Would love to see you there!


----------



## campzeke (Jan 21, 2017)

*ITINERARY for FLGAPG*

Here is the itinerary for the event.

Saturday, February 25, 2017

Workshop 1 – Segmented Blanks by Steve Kondo
Begins @ 9:30am
Q & A @ 10:15am

Workshop 2 – Casting Dyes and Ribbons by Jim Pratt
Begins @ 10:30am
Q & A @ 11:15am

LUNCH BREAK

Workshop 3 – Mercury CA by Brian Blohm
Begins @ 1:00pm
Q & A @ 1:30pm

Workshop 4 – Bottlecaps/Stamps by Jim Swank
Begins @ 1:45pm
Q & A @ 2:15pm

Workshop 5 – Labels by Patterson Grant
Begins @ 2:45pm
Q & A @ 3:30pm

END Day 1


Sunday, February 26, 2017

Workshop 1 – Kitless by Jim Hinze
Begins @ 09:30am
Q & A @ 10:30am

Workshop 2 – Watch Parts Pens by Michelle Ferrara
Begins @ 10:45am
Q & A @ 11:30am

LUNCH BREAK

Workshop 3 – Decals by Jon David Jones and 'Photographing Your Masterpieces'
Begins @ 1:00pm
Q & A @ 1:45pm


Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 22, 2017)

One set per winner!    Good luck


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 22, 2017)

No it is not cancelled.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2017)

Saturday and Sunday have the same dates. Have to go just to see that:biggrin:


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 22, 2017)

If you read the first part, you would know it is being held on Saturday, February 25 and Sunday February 26, 2017.  I'm sure it is a typo....we are all human and we all screw up from time to time.  I was able to figure it out....


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2017)

ladycop322 said:


> If you read the first part, you would know it is being held on Saturday, February 25 and Sunday February 26, 2017.  I'm sure it is a typo....we are all human and we all screw up from time to time.  I was able to figure it out....




Just kidding RELAX:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## campzeke (Jan 23, 2017)

*One MORE reason to be there!*

Check out these AWESOME blanks donated by Thank Kenneth Wines as door prizes!


MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN!
Thank you Kenneth!


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 25, 2017)

*IN ADDITION TO T-SHIRTS AND DOOR PRIZES, PLUS A SURPRISE, PERSONALLY FROM ME, WE WILL BE RECORDING ALL WORKSHOPS AND SELLING THE DVD'S PRE-EVENT FOR $20 AND POST-EVENT FOR $25.  IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ORDER, PLEASE DO SO BY GOING TO PAYPAL AND ENTERING FLGAPG@GMAIL.COM.  USE FRIENDS AND FAMILY TO PAY AND IN THE NOTES SECTION, GIVE ME YOUR NAME AND CONTACT INFO AND STATE ITS FOR THE DVD.  *  THANK YOU!


----------

